# Requesting off to only working mid shifts



## Psyfire (Sep 3, 2021)

Is there a way, without putting in a change in availability, to request off for a day for both the morning and evening shift (so 6 AM-10 AM and then 7:00 PM to 10:00 PM) so that I'm only available for the midshift that day? For example, on November 15th, I only want to work the midshift and its the only Monday I want to do that.


----------



## james0707 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sure.  You can request off any day or time you want.  It doesn't mean it will be approved.

Why not speak to HR or your leader about this one-time request?  Explain the situation.  If they ok your request, remind them when they start writing that week's schedule.  November 15th is over two month away so they might forget by then.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 3, 2021)

The option to request off for certain hours of a day is there.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 3, 2021)

And there’s a comment section for you to explain.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 3, 2021)

Seems like an easy thing to ask your ETL about. With it being 2 months away. Mine would just tell me to take the whole day off and give me the hours on a different day that week that I normally have off.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 4, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Seems like an easy thing to ask your ETL about. With it being 2 months away. Mine would just tell me to take the whole day off and give me the hours on a different day that week that I normally have off.


Yeah I’ve tried requesting off just certain hours and they always just give me the whole day off. I would definitely talk to your ETL if you want to work that day as a mid


----------



## Psyfire (Sep 5, 2021)

I did find out that you can submit the same day twice but with 2 different times and it didn't yell at me for doing something wrong and HR approved it with no issues, so guess it does work.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 16, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah I’ve tried requesting off just certain hours and they always just give me the whole day off. I would definitely talk to your ETL if you want to work that day as a mid



I always err on the side of caution and assume my TM messed up their request when they only request certain hours because I’ve never not been burned by scheduling them on that day according to the requested time.
I don’t short them hours though, I’ll schedule them a different day if I know they want the hours.


----------

